# Rateyourmusic Reviews



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

Not really sure if there's a better place to put this...

https://rateyourmusic.com/collection/cd_r0ms/reviews,ss.dd

I write reviews over on rateyourmusic.com, and lately they have been mostly of classical recordings (and informed by discussions here), so I thought I'd share in case anyone's interested - or, even better, in case anyone else has an RYM account of their own that I could follow!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Rym offers a terrific personal recommendation system, although I recommend only submitting ratings of albums of equal rarity. Their statistical algorithm needs work. You can also find new music based on a plethora of traits and moods they have defined themselves. Last.fm had much better profiling descriptors, where you could type in any descriptive combination of words you could think of and it would find music people tagged with those words. I input many very unusual descriptors throughout the years and they worked! Unfortunately the public rating system of Rym needs the most help, if say, every user gets the same weight regardless of if other users have listened to way more music than them. Not really a feature I'm interested in atm, but the recommendation system works if applied equal rarity. I've dabbled in the site.


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

The personal recommendation system is neat, and based on your description the last.fm descriptors sound really fun to mess around with too, but my engagement with RYM has been heavily weighted towards interacting with reviews and lists... The specific niche community of obscurantist music-criticism-as-prose-poetry writers really appeals to me, even if it's a little sophomoric...


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I like RYM - don't have an account, but I'll check out your reviews.



cheregi said:


> The specific niche community of obscurantist music-criticism-as-prose-poetry writers really appeals to me, even if it's a little sophomoric...


Haha, I definitely know what you're talking about.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Portamento said:


> I like RYM - don't have an account, but I'll check out your reviews.
> 
> Haha, I definitely know what you're talking about.


I do too. A lot of music criticism can just be a bunch of word soup, Pitchfork is a shining example. A lot of reviews can be really interesting and insightful, especially when you can tell someone is really passionate about a certain album


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I do too. A lot of music criticism can just be a bunch of word soup, Pitchfork is a shining example. A lot of reviews can be really interesting and insightful, especially when you can tell someone is really passionate about a certain album


Exactly! Pitchfork is awful; the only comparable publication that gave its writers enough freedom to do anything genuinely interesting was tinymixtapes. But when they went on extended hiatus I turned to RYM, and found that with the lack of editorial oversight the lows were unfathomably low, and the highs were spectacularly high...


----------

